# Treibball...



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Has anyone tried Treibball with their dog? 

I am going to give it a go with Arrow. I am teaching him 'touch' just now, and once that is mastered (he knows it now but I am trying to add the word in ) then I will move on to getting him to touch objects. 

I got an exercise ball today, to get him used to it... and to try and teach him not to bite it  Although, I think Jake will be more of an issue with that, than Arrow will be  

I am really hoping to take him to a workshop, but it will depend on where it is... Just now it looks like it might be a bit far away... 

Anyway, I was just wondering who else has tried it  I know some people have from my other thread about working sheep for fun!


----------

